# Help with AKC dog name?



## morganwhy (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a miniature schnauzer, her name is Effie. I need help with an AKC name, I want it to be classy not corny. It doesn't need to include her name and she didn't come from a "kennel" just a friend who had two AKC registered schnauzers that had a litter. I don't really want it to be a play on words or anything, like I said..classy not corny. I really like names like Lana, Lucele, Cosabella. But I know those aren't "long enough" if you understand. 
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I had one AKC registered dog in my life and gave it three names; my first name in the possessive form, her name and another name.. I was young, she was a Siberian Husky and thought it was a cool name for a Husky. Picking out a name for a dog is a personal thing IMO. Our first dog was a Corky because it was a cute name and our windows needed corking, our last dog was a Maggie and our new pup is a Zoey based on what they looked like to us. Why not include her name? Or her background?

Most of the dogs I see on TV dog competitions have multiple names. But they are show dogs and not typical pets. What is the AKC standard for dog names?

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I personally don't like one word registered names, I think they are a little lazy (no offense to anyone that has done one word registered names). 

What are some of your favorite stuff? The best names come from something you like. For example a few of my dogs registered names come from songs either the title or a lyric. 

i.e (kennel name) Started with A Whisper, her name is whisper and this is a lyric from the song Everybody Talks (fav song of mine) from Neon Trees. It also ties into the fact that with the bulldogs it all started with a whisper as my dad had no idea we were bringing one home lol.

There is also Deja, who's name is (kennel name) I'm On A WinAn Mission, a friend of ours always use to say her mother looked like she was on a mission, and we thought that it would make a great name.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Chaos' explained this much better.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Chaos' explained this much better.


LOL, I'm sure your explanation was just fine.

And yes, there is no standard for AKC names, a few rules but not a real standard.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> LOL, I'm sure your explanation was just fine.


Mine included Mac'n'cheese and Big Macs


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Mine included Mac'n'cheese and Big Macs


LOL well if the person likes McDonalds or food in general it would fit.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Casper is (Kennelname) Friendly Ghost. I got to choose his. I like to pick something that relates to the call name, but doesn't include it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> Casper is (Kennelname) Friendly Ghost. I got to choose his. I like to pick something that relates to the call name, but doesn't include it.


That is also a good way of doing it. OP where did you get the name Effie by chance?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I have Cheecho- (myname) Jack of Hearts, and Bria- (myname) lilRoadRunner. 

Cheecho has a heart marking on his side, and Bria is about as fast as road runner from the cartoon.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Bella's is Twilight's Shining Star -_- named not for the movie, however. It just...managed to work out that way, unfortunately.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal's breeder picks a theme for her litters, as many breeders do. Crystal is (Kennelname) Geode From Mars, and her brother Dipper is (Kennelname) Galaxy of Stars... she has another brother named Trek, although I don't know his registered name.. something Star-Trekky, I'd imagine. Her latest litter was named after classic song lyrics. The boy she kept is Lando, (Kennelname) Knock Three Times.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

slightly off topic but can someone explain to me why it's all these long winded name for registration?


----------



## morganwhy (Nov 23, 2012)

It was the name of a girl off of a tv show I watched, not from the hunger games hahaha


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Effie is traditionally short for Euphemia if that helps. Euphemia means auspicious speech or good repute.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wikipedia tells me Euphemia was a martyr, now known as the "All-praised." Maybe something combining praise and speech.. Speaking of Praise..? Hmmmm. Play with it, see what you get!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euphemia

There is also a small asteroid of the same name around Jupiter. Which lead me to the goddess Eunomia, meaning "good order - governance according to good laws." Eunomia was the idea of balance between the Spartiates (high class of Laconiahttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laconia), the Perioikoi (surrounding territories) and the Helots, who were the slave class of citizens for the Spartiates and Perioikoi. Do some research into the root of the name and you're sure to get a good idea somewhere along the way.


Only one of my huskies is registered, she's (kennelname's) The High One. We knew we wanted her name to be "Denali," the other name of Mt McKinley in Alaska, which we discovered is Koyukon (an Athabaskan language) for "The High One." We've only gotten a few giggles and friends asking if it's related to drugs lol.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My boy's breeder had a theme - Olympics, because the litter was born during this year's Olympics. The kennel is Truepenny, so it had to be Truepenny Olympic ________. We chose Triumph because we liked it best from what we could think of. His call name is Watson, which has no relation to his registered name, so they don't need to be linked. 

Since you can pick whatever you want, I would think of movies or song lyrics you like. Phrases linked to her call name would also work well.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Aleu's name is 'Aleu's Northern Aurora Dreamer' because I love auroras, auroras are in the north, and dreamer just sounds pretty. 
Thinking about it now, I kinda wish I would've changed 'northern' to 'southern' as kind of a joke since we're in the south.

But I didn't pull that name out of thin air. I changed it about 15 or more times before it went on the sheet. Write some stuff down, see what you like the ring of.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

When we had our English Mastiffs: 
(Kennelname) Goldman's Glory. Call name was Max. They had a theme, it had to start with the letter G. 
(Kennelname) Dreamin' of madness. Call name Nessy. Again they had a theme of something dark (a little vague in my opinion but whatever)

Sophie our Basneji:
(Kennelname) Psyco Sophie. Call name Sophie. They didn't have any theme just that the Kennel name had to be in it. (And I must say she has lived up to her name  )

Piper:
(Kennelname) Piper Swypers Dream. Call name Piper. We rescued Piper from a bad situatioin and she came with papers so I got to choose whatever I wanted.

As for Jasper I got AKC Reg. papers for him but I don't think i'm going to worry about them.

Good luck trying to find a reg. name  I know it can be hard to find that one name you love.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I named my Doberman many years ago .... "Sir Trojan Tobasco The First". He was black and sassy and saucy ... so I named him after my favorite steak sauce.

I named one of my first Rough Collie's puppies I was allowed to keep for myself ... "Sir Rogier (rawshare) Van Der Scott" ... after an artist I admired and a boyfriend (Scott) ... I was only 16 and it was fun making up my own name. 

I also named my GSD pup ... "Banner Von Den Berg Honz" .... I have only the first name "Banner" as he reminded me of something patriotic ....... and I just liked the sound of it.

I have not had a purebred with papers since the late 1970's! The rest have been mixed breeds.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

zhaor said:


> slightly off topic but can someone explain to me why it's all these long winded name for registration?



Someone correct me if I am wrong...but I believe it has to do with specificity. Single word names only go so far distinguishing one dog from another. Registered names can allow you immediate information about a specific dog, too. With a kennel name you can know the breed of the dog and some of its lineage. No two registered names can be the same so when you say "Cheesburger's Horse Wrangler", there is only one dog with that name. This versus "Fido" or some other generic name which may have duplicates in many breeds.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Could you find some phrase with the word Effigy in it for her name Effie? (An effigy being a sculpture of a person) Like "Whoever's Golden Effigy" or something.


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Nov 2, 2012)

My first AKC dog was a Pekingese. We called him Pete, but his name was actually Sneak A Peak Through Keleidoscope. That was the name he came with. After him we had 3 GSDs named Kim's Baby Ann (Baby), Davina's Queen of the Mountain (Queen), and Davina's Smokey Mountain Buddy (Buddy). My last ones were 2 female American Cocker Spaniels named Starlight Baby Belladonna (Bella) and Skye's Southern Sunshine Lady (Lady). 

Harley doesn't have papers, but his would be Jokester Harley Quinn and the new one would be Arwen of the Elvish Star (Arwen). Chewie is Chewbacca the Mini Wookie. We still give our dogs insane long names with or without the papers and just like kids, if they are in trouble their full name does get pulled out. LOL I just think the long names are pretty.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

My first dog - an Australian Terrier named Corky - had the very fancy AKC name of Regency's Lord Somerset.

Somerset was the street we lived on.


----------

